# input on this yrs morel season in Madison County



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

So this has been a strange year. Not hearing of any big daily finds. Yesterday last year I pulled over 190 in 3 hrs from one of my long time trusty holes. This year it's only produced 1 yellow an 1 half frees. This year has been terrible for me. Any one else. What's your input on the season I can't tell if it's winding down or if we're still Gona get a good flush like a restart when it warms back up. My opinion is the ground had already reached producing temps. Therefore I don't think we will see it getting any better. Hope I'm wrong. Greys are slowly going away an yellows are starting to flush out. I did come across 10 yellows today that were already dry an crumbling


----------



## momhunter (Apr 18, 2013)

This year hasn't been great, so far!! Nothing yet in our honey holes either, but sometimes they just quit producing and you have to move on and find another spot. Did find some small yellows and quite a few nice size greys on Tues. I checked my pictures from last year, and we found our big yellows between April 27-29th. The same time frame for 2013. So, we'll continue to hunt up thru the 1st of May. I saw an article in the Lake News Online, at the Lake of the Ozarks yesterday where they are just starting to find lots of big yellows there. ......so maybe there's still hope, as they are 3 hrs southwest of us. We need some warm sunshine and not so cool nights! Just hoping the weeds and grasses don't get to tall to see them, if and when they do pop up!


----------



## david - sw il (Apr 2, 2013)

This season sucks. Period. One of the worst I've seen by far. I hunted the past couple days and found less than 2 pounds total. A lot of singles and a lot of walking, they are super spotty. Terrible season. I'm holding out some hope for the N slopes but we need some more rain and warmth and the forecast doesn't look good...


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Been finding a lot of big already drying up yellows last few days. What's everyone's input on what the season is going to do now that it's Gona warm up. Are ya thinking the season is about over are do you think we're Gona get another good flush for a week or 2


----------

